# if i can benchpress 25Kg dumbells 10 times what can i barbell 10 times



## daveee (May 19, 2009)

if i can benchpress 25Kg dumbells 10 times about what weight can i bench with a barbell 10times

i have never used a barbell but heard its easyer than dumbbells


----------



## NeilPearson (May 19, 2009)

daveee said:


> if i can benchpress 25Kg dumbells 10 times about what weight can i bench with a barbell 10times
> 
> i have never used a barbell but heard its easyer than dumbbells



Probably at least 50kg...  

It depends on a lot of things (like form).  You'll have to try it and find out


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2009)

I've been working on a problem in Number Theory off and on for almost
ten years called "the Bodybuilders Dilemma" aka "the 25Kg dumbell x 10= 10 Barbell? problem".
Let f(x) be a function defined on the positive integers such that:

f(x) = x/2 if x is even
f(x) = (3*x+1)/2 if x is odd

Then the conjecture is: iterates of f(x) will eventually reach 1 for any
initial value of x. Various cash prizes have been offered for the proof
or disproof of this conjecture. When you break it down you would just try it out because we are not rocket scientists that can figure what your true max is.


----------



## rantorcha (May 19, 2009)

I hope this doesn't sound too smart ass, but there really is no way of knowing....UNTIL YOU GO TO THE GYM and try!  lol

Please forgive me...I am less than 3 weeks out until my show and I am tired.


----------



## gtbmed (May 19, 2009)

25Kg, I guarantee it...

Honestly though, just estimate.  Try 50Kg and judge from there.  Just make sure you learn the form for the BB lift and it might be a good idea to bring a spotter around when you're trying out a new exercise.


----------



## Gazhole (May 19, 2009)

daveee said:


> if i can benchpress 25Kg dumbells 10 times about what weight can i bench with a barbell 10times
> 
> i have never used a barbell but heard its easyer than dumbbells



You made two threads about the same thing, i've deleted the other one. Don't post another.

Here's what you do. 25+25 = 50. The bar weighs 20. Put 15 on each side of the bar and press it for as many reps as you can.

There is your answer.


----------



## T_man (May 19, 2009)

It really depends. At some stages of my life I've found I can press more with a BB and other times with DB. Depends if your stabiliser muscles are up to scratch, I think DB's are easier because they're a more natural movement and can be forced up easier than a bar imo.


----------



## daveee (May 20, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> You made two threads about the same thing, i've deleted the other one. Don't post another.
> 
> Here's what you do. 25+25 = 50. The bar weighs 20. Put 15 on each side of the bar and press it for as many reps as you can.
> 
> There is your answer.




well been to the gym this morning and could do 10 reps with 70kg and even a 1 rep max of 90kg

and how did i make 2 threads the same retard


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2009)

daveee said:


> well been to the gym this morning and could do 10 reps with 70kg and even a 1 rep max of 90kg
> 
> and how did i make 2 threads the same retard





Because your other thread asked the same inane fucking question only minutes after/before you posted this one:



> a/barbell
> b/dumbell (single one not the weight of the two)
> and can you put if the weights in kg or lb please


Seeing that i didn't insult you in my post, it begs the question of why you're getting so goddamned defensive, snowflake? The only way you're going to know what you can lift is by lifting it, how are people on an internet forum going to predict what you can bench?

Now that you've tried it, congratulations! Was thinking of doing that all on your own so out of reach, mentally?


----------



## daveee (May 20, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Because your other thread asked the same inane fucking question only minutes after/before you posted this one:
> 
> Seeing that i didn't insult you in my post, it begs the question of why you're getting so goddamned defensive, snowflake? The only way you're going to know what you can lift is by lifting it, how are people on an internet forum going to predict what you can bench?
> 
> ...


----------

